# .ts-Dateien bearbeiten



## AlphaSponge (9. November 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe einen HD-Receiver, der auch in der Lage ist auf einen USB-Stick aufzunehmen. Hatte jetzt letztens einen Film aufgenommen und wollte ihn auf meiner Festplatte zusammenschneiden (Werbung raus; zusammen fügen, da er in verschiedene Dateien gesplittet ist). Dafür wollte ich Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 11 benutzen. Allerdings konnte ich die Datei nicht öffnen. Dachte ich mir halt..."Gut! Konvertierst du die halt in .mkv oder .avi" Hat allerdings auch nicht geklappt. weiß jem. was ich tun muss, um die zu bearbeiten? Der genaue Name von dem Reciever ist:TechniSat - TechniStar S1 (Digitaler HD-Receiver)
Kann die Dateien übrigends Problemlos mit vlc-player oder wmp abspielen!
Freue mich über Lösungsvorschläge

Alpha


----------



## th_h_hexley (9. November 2011)

Hast du für die Konvertierung Handbrake benutzt? Wenn nicht, versuch es damit. Ich würde einem mp4-Container mkv den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. November 2011)

Verwendest du das dafür vorgesehene Programm *Mediaport*?
TechniStar S1 - Service & Downloads - TechniSat Digital

Schon mal *TsRemux *probiert:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/TsRemux_34305067.html

Versuchs mal nach der Anleitung:
www.thumaroil.de - DVB, DVD & RPG | TechniSat HD8-S
Ist zwar ein anderer Tecnisat Receiver - aber vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## AlphaSponge (10. November 2011)

Mh. Also es ist egal, in welches Format ich das konvertiere. Funktioniert nie. Ich habe dafür das Programm FreeStudio benutz.
Und die drei Links. Also mit dem Mediaportprogramm kann man die .ts-datei in eine audio und eine videodatei splitten (.m2v und .mp2 dateien). Kann aber beide wieder nicht mit Vegas öffnen...bzw. die audiospur kann ich zwar in Vegas einfügen aber nichts mit machen. Sie ist einfach nur da. Bei dem zweiten Programm und der erklärung (dritter link) blick ich i-wie garnicht durch. Ist zwar eigentlich alles ganz einfach erklärt, aber i-wie...ka. funtz nicht.
Woran liegt das denn, dass ich die datei nicht öffnen kann?


----------

